# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Επιλογή σπίνου..

## despoiki

Καλησπέρα σε όλους..
Μετά από αρκετά χρόνια που άφησα τα πτηνά μου και το φόρουμ, αποφάσισα και πάλι να πάρω σπίνους. Κατοικώ Θεσσαλονίκη και βλέποντας κάποια πουλάκια σε ορισμένα πετ σοπ δεν ενθουσιάστηκα. ......................................... Επίσης, ήθελα να ρωτήσω, αν συμβιώνουν αυτά τα είδη μεταξύ τους? Και κυρίως για τα γκούλντιαν, αν είναι εύκολα πουλιά γενικά ή έχουν κάποιες ιδιαιτερότητες?

----------


## krisp

Καλημέρα,
σπίνους φαντάζομαι αυτά που λέμε συνήθως Εξωτικά/Παραδείσια κλπ.
Γενικά τα Gouldian δεν είναι το ευκολότερο είδος, είναι λίγο πιο ευαίσθητα από άλλα, ειδικά στις καιρικές συνθήκες θέλουν πολύ προσοχή, τρώνε δύσκολα νέες τροφές και είναι πιο δύσκολα στην αναπαραγωγή..
Το καταλαβαίνω βέβαια ότι δεν σε ενθουσιάζουν άλλα είδη, αλλά αν ψάξεις για συγκεκριμένες μεταλλάξεις σε μπεγκαλέζους και ζεμπράκια, που είναι και τα δύο είδη πολύ πιο εύκολα και ανθεκτικά, μπορεί να σε ενθουσιάσουν..
Αν έχεις μεγάλο χώρο κάποια είδη μπορούν να συμβιώσουν μεταξύ τους και αν θα σε ενδιέφερε θα σου πρότεινα να ξεκινήσεις με ένα ωραίο ζευγαράκι κοινωνικών σπίνων που είναι και ίσως τα πιο συμβατά, εύκολα και ανθεκτικά και στη συνέχεια παίρνεις και κάτι άλλο...

----------


## despoiki

Τελικά αποφάσισα να πάρω zebra finches που είχα και παλιά, και ήταν γενικά εύκολα πουλιά! Γκούλντιαν αργότερα!!! Βρήκα ένα όμορφο Black cheek αρσενικό !file:///Users/despoinakyriakidou/Desktop/zebra.jpg
Αύριο το πρωί θα πάω να το πάρω..

----------


## despoiki

Παιδιά θέλω τη βοήθειά σας! Εχθές το απόγευμα πήρα ένα zebra finch από ένα πετ σοπ! Μου είπαν ότι είναι από 6μηνών έως ενός έτους το περισσότερο. Είναι ένα black cheek αρσενικό. Ομορφούλης. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν τρώει απολύτως τίποτα από χθες που το πήρα. Ούτε ένα σποράκι στην κυριολεξία, ούτε το αυγουλάκι που του έβαλα, ούτε νερό! Τίποτα απολύτως! Λέτε να στρεσαριστηκε τόσο πολύ που τον πήρα από εκεί που είχε φίλους κ τώρα είναι μόνος;;; Τι να κάνω; ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Από διάθεση πως είναι; Κάθεται με φουσκωμένο φτέρωμα; 

Είναι πιθανόν να έχει αγχωθεί από την αλλαγή, αν και συνήθως τα ζεμπράκια δεν επηρεάζονται ιδιαίτερα. Άστο μόνο του κάπου, ίσως τρώει όταν δεν το βλέπεις. Ο πάτος του κλουβιού είναι καθαρός από σποράκια κλπ;

----------


## despoiki

Λοιπόν το πουλάκι την πρώτη μέρα καθόταν απλά σε ένα κλαράκι κ ούτε κουνιόταν! Δεν ήταν φουσκωμένο απλά καθόταν. Δεν έφαγε καθόλου, δεν είχε ούτε τσόφλια από σποράκια κάτω. Αποφάσισα να το τραβήξω βίντεο ώστε να μην με βλέπει κ να δω μετά την συμπεριφορά του κ όντως δεν κουνήθηκε κ δεν έφαγε καθόλου! Έτσι την επόμενη μέρα (που φοβήθηκα μην πάθει κάτι από την ασιτία), σκέφτηκα μήπως απλά δεν είχε καταλάβει ότι έχει φαί στις ταίστρες, οπότε του έβαλα σποράκια μέσα σε μια μπανιέρα κ από εκεί έφαγε ευτυχώς! Υπάρχει όντως περίπτωση να μην είχαν ταίστρες εξωτερικού τύπου στο προηγούμενο κλουβί κ να μην καταλαβαίνει ότι μπορεί να φάει από εκεί; Γιατί ακόμα δεν έχει φάει από την ταίστρα.. Τρώει μόνο από την μπανιέρα, κ είναι κ ζωηρούλης σήμερα!

----------


## Flifliki

Μπράβο που το σκέφτηκες έτσι. Υπάρχουν ταιστρουλες που τις κρέμας από μέσα. Αν θες δοκίμασε μια τέτοια κ βάζε του δίπλα σ αυτή που έχεις, πιστεύω σιγά σιγά θα την ανακαλύψει κ αυτή.

----------


## koukoulis

Ευτυχώς που το σκέφτηκες και έδρασες έτσι. Τώρα, αν θέλεις να μάθει να τρώει από την εξωτερική ταΐστρα, αποβραδίς αφαίρεσε την μπανιέρα με τους σπόρους, και ακούμπησε μερικούς στο χείλος της εξωτερικής ταΐστρας, έχοντας παράλληλα και καθαρό υπόστρωμα στο σημείο κάτω από αυτή. Αυτό βέβαια για λίγη ώρα κάθε πρωί, μέχρι να αρχίσει να τρώει. Εννοείται ότι την εξωτερική ταΐστρα θα την έχεις γεμάτη σπόρους έως το χείλος της, ώστε να τους βλέπει, και εκεί κοντά της θα τοποθετήσεις (αν γίνεται) και την ποτίστρα του.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι Δέσποινα, αν δεν έχουν συνηθίσει ένα δοχείο τροφής, φοβούνται και συχνά το αποφεύγουν. Καλά που το σκέφτηκες!

----------

